# A duct tape camper?



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw this today and had to share it. I've seen duct tape wallets, purses and prom dresses but never would have dreamed up this. 

Duct Tape Camper: De Pere, WI


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

That is purdy :rotflmao1:

As much as duct tape cost these days, probably would have been cheaper to get a popup.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

And they say us folks in the south are *******....:whistling:


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I would have put the sticky side on the outside. You could recoup your expenses by selling all the bugs you collected to a university.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been in a lot of places other than the south. One thing I have learned, there are ******** everywhere, some of them just talk with a different twang


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

lol. Wail sayed.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

amy0807 said:


> And they say us folks in the south are *******....:whistling:



Haha...ya but that camper is a perfect example of MN, WI, MI, and Canada type ********.:rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

My wife (from MN you know) says anyone up north despising being called a *******, due to how they view what a ******* is. Its good to hear some northerners have a sense of humor about it. My bro in laws name is william robert, I called him Billy Bob one day, and he had an absolute fit! Down here, thats a "cool" name :rotflmao1:, but he was bout ready to go to blows about it.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> My wife (from MN you know) says anyone up north despising being called a *******, due to how they view what a ******* is. Its good to hear some northerners have a sense of humor about it. My bro in laws name is william robert, I called him Billy Bob one day, and he had an absolute fit! Down here, thats a "cool" name :rotflmao1:, but he was bout ready to go to blows about it.



I would agree northern people hated being called ********, until Jeff Foxworthy made it a cool name 10 years ago.


----------



## pjeffreysr1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I know this is a long time from when you posted the video about the christmas lights, but I am about to put up TWO 63 FOOT runs of LED lights. I think it will be MUCH easier next year. Thanks.


----------

